# My GSD running the bases! LIKE A CHAMP!



## DunderBuff (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## JillyBean40 (Nov 8, 2011)

Awww what a handsome boy, and good base runner too!


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

I love how he almost took off into the outfield on the way to second. And veered to you on the way home. He's adorable.


----------



## adas (Nov 22, 2008)

I like his "Did I do it right?" Look he gives you.
Francis


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

That's adorable! What a gorgeous boy!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

OriginalWacky said:


> I love how he almost took off into the outfield on the way to second. And veered to you on the way home. He's adorable.


Ditto, he's awesome


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:thumbup: I think he may run the bases better then the pittsburgh pirates


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

I can relate......

I barely make it to _"second base_" too. 

I enjoyed looking at him.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Dunder can do anything!


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

no way! this is SO cool! how'd you teach him that?!? thanks for making me smile. really enjoyed watching that!


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

ahhh so cutee


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Way to go Dunder. You definitely hit it out of the park!


----------

